# homemade tortilla chips from fresh tortillas?



## Betho (Dec 27, 2006)

Hi folks!

I've been making corn tortillas for some time and I just got a new tortilla press for Christmas so now I can go really hog-wild and make enough for CHIPS!

However, when I've tried using my homemade tortillas for chips before they turned out woody. I usually fried the cooked tortillas in oil in my cast iron skillet.

Should I be frying them uncooked? Or am I doing something else wrong?


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Hello Betho ... I love me some fresh tortillas and some fresh tortilla chips!

But .... what do you mean by woody?

Yes, try frying them "uncooked" and see if you like the texture better ... also try baking them ... cooked, or uncooked ... and test the textures of each modality to find the one that matches your personal preference.


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

I make them in the oven instead of frying them. Cut them into pieces, put in a single layer on a cookie sheet, spritz with oil and sprinkle with salt. Bake at 350Â° until crispy. They will also crisp up as they cool. Don't let them get too brown.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

2 different methods of making them:

Spray with a light coating of Pam or similar cooking spray, Bake in the oven until crispy. Lower fat and quite good.

Fry until soft in hot oil. Move to oven and bake until crispy.

Single layer on a cookie sheet in the oven. I use 350 degrees.

They will be harder than commercial chips, but not woody and not as hard as if you fried them until crisp. I don't think the commercial tortilla chips are actually starting with tortillas.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2010)

Marcia in MT said:


> I make them in the oven instead of frying them. Cut them into pieces, put in a single layer on a cookie sheet, spritz with oil and sprinkle with salt. Bake at 350Â° until crispy. They will also crisp up as they cool. Don't let them get too brown.


This is what I do. They are 10 times better than store bought! (Although sometimes I get store bought, too).


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

It works well for me in a deep fryer. It sounds like they need to fry a little longer, until all the moisture is removed.


----------

